
Ask HN: What are your favourite VSCode Extensions? - deadcoder0904
I have the following packages to make me more productive -<p>Babel ES6&#x2F;ES7<p>Prettier<p>ESLint<p>Prettier - ESLint<p>React Native Tools<p>npm IntelliSense<p>Path IntelliSense<p>Prettier - JavaScript Formatter<p>Settings Sync
======
nozzlegear
It's pretty much required if you're doing F# work with VS Code, but I'll give
my shoutout to Ionide[0]. I'm largely an F# dev these days, so I spend a ton
of time with Ionide, and it's a great example of the open source community
filling the gap where businesses have not done so (Microsoft in this case,
since they focus F# resources into Visual Studio proper). The extension can be
a little slow even on my fully-loaded Surface Book, but I suspect that's more
to do with the underlying F# tooling than the extension itself.

[0]: [https://github.com/ionide/ionide-vscode-
fsharp](https://github.com/ionide/ionide-vscode-fsharp)

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Auto Close Tag

Auto Import

Auto Rename Tag

Beautify

Better Align

Quokka

Color Highlight

Custom CSS and JS Loader (for font italics and ligatures)

Debugger for Chrome __*

GraphQL for VSCode

Highlight Matching Tag

Path IntelliSense

PrettifyJSON

Quokka

Rainbow Brackets

TODO Highlight

vs-code-styled-components

WakaTime

------
jotato
Bracket Pair Colorizer

GitLens

Bimbo Theme

Settings Sync

Vs Live Share

Todo highlight

------
akulbe
Settings Sync

Chef

Inspec

indent-rainbow

Diff

vscode-icons

